# kleiner bikepark in allen richtungen im süden hamburgs?



## Daddelmann (29. Januar 2007)

moin,
ich habe eine eine idee. diese lautet: "ich möchte einen kleinen Freeridepark im süd-osten hamburgs bauen" nun wird man sich fragen "wie hier im platten land???" "ja im plattenland, aber in einen alten tagebau der seid 10 jahren still gelegt ist!" nun kommt die frage " wo liegt der denn???" der liegt in reinbek im stadtteil neuschöningstedt dierekt neben glinde. dieser tagebeu ist 1km lang, 30m tief und ca. 500m breit. hier ist niemand, bis auf ein paar hundebesitzer und ihre vierbeiner. auf das einzige wo man rücksicht nehmen muss sind diese und die natur, da diese ihren wiederaufbau da hat. was uns aber beim bau nicht stören soll. es gibt hier schon ein paar kleine sachen, wie ein paar jumps, drops (kleine) zwei downhills jeweils ca. 250m lang und 30m tief (ich weis is ein witz aber die not macht kreativ) der eine leicht der andere schwer, zahlreiche steilwände und und und... . also man muss sagen es ist ein bikeparadies was man nur etwas umbuddeln muss. hier sind große freie flächen wo amn dirtlines bauen kann oder n slopstyle oder auch ein paar dh mehr, juzmps, drops und und und... . alles möglich. 

nun was haltet ihr davon??? wer hilft gerne mit??? wer hat an sowas überhaupt interresse??? 
Grüße,
daddelman


----------



## Daddelmann (29. Januar 2007)

schreibt einfach eure persöhnliche meinung hier unten rein und lasst uns diskutieren. die umfrage ist nur um grobes materieal zu sammeln. ich mein es mit dem park richtig ernst. also helft mir, please.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richi001 (29. Januar 2007)

ich bin dabei, du hast mir ja schon mal davon erzählt. Ich weiß nur net wie lange ich von hier aus dorthin brauchen werde um dahon zu kommen.

aber das sollte sich denke ich einrichten lassen!


----------



## Döner (30. Januar 2007)

ich komme aus neugraben, hier haben auch einen kleinen spot. Um den instand zuhalten muss man ständig buddeln und wenn man dann noch was neues schaffen will braucht man schon sehr viel zeit oder viele leute!

Also wenn du die Leute findest ist es eine klasse Sache!


----------



## richi001 (30. Januar 2007)

Döner schrieb:


> ich komme aus neugraben, hier haben auch einen kleinen spot. Um den instand zuhalten muss man ständig buddeln und wenn man dann noch was neues schaffen will braucht man schon sehr viel zeit oder viele leute!
> 
> Also wenn du die Leute findest ist es eine klasse Sache!




kenn ich dich? ich komme auch aus neugraben.


----------



## Daddelmann (30. Januar 2007)

richi001 schrieb:


> ich bin dabei, du hast mir ja schon mal davon erzählt. Ich weiß nur net wie lange ich von hier aus dorthin brauchen werde um dahon zu kommen.
> 
> aber das sollte sich denke ich einrichten lassen!




naja ne stunde wirst schon brauchen. vom hauptbahnhof ca. 40 min mit bus und bahn dennoch find ichs gut


----------



## Döner (31. Januar 2007)

richi001 schrieb:


> kenn ich dich? ich komme auch aus neugraben.



Ja du kennst mich^^ Ich schreib dich noch mal per icq an


----------



## Daddelmann (31. Januar 2007)

oder woll ich das ganze abbrechen und nur für uns 5 bis 6 leuten was kleines basteln??? ich hab so das gefühl, dass niemand so richtig lust dazu hatt, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Daddelmann (31. Januar 2007)

hier ein paar bilder es ist leider nicht so viel zu erkennen aber mal ein kleiner vorgeschmack. die bilder sind nach dem sturm gemacht worden, deswegen ist sie so nass.doch in zwichen befahrbar. wer anfahrtsbilder, sprich bilder von google earth haben möchte soll doch bitte anfragen ich verschicke es gerne. aber nur wenn man auch halfen will.


----------



## HH RIDER (31. Januar 2007)

moin
prinzipiell eine gute idee wäre auch dabei mit mehreren leuten dabei nur wenn du schon von naturschützern sprichst und man keine erlaubnis hat ist das immer schwierig da die gefahr besteht das alles wieder abgerissen wird.....
außerdem kann man dann dort nicht mal eben mit einem bagger hin und was zurechtschaufeln!(hätten möglichkeit einen zu besorgen)
grüße
christian
psman kann ja trotzdem nen bisschen was hinschaufeln, sicher für euch ganz nett als localspot)


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2007)

HH RIDER schrieb:


> moin
> prinzipiell eine gute idee wäre auch dabei mit mehreren leuten dabei nur wenn du schon von naturschützern sprichst und man keine erlaubnis hat ist das immer schwierig da die gefahr besteht das alles wieder abgerissen wird.....
> außerdem kann man dann dort nicht mal eben mit einem bagger hin und was zurechtschaufeln!(hätten möglichkeit einen zu besorgen)
> grüße
> ...



ja anderswar es nicht gerdacht, ich wollter nur dass man etwas buddeln. man könnte aber mit nem bagger da rein. da ja früher auch lkw hoch und runter fuhren ist da auch eine etsprechende auffahrt. ich denke aber mit schaufeln sind wir über ein wochenende gut bedient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (2. Februar 2007)

moinsen...
sacht ma wann- ich bin gern dabei...komme richtung stade und hier is absolut mau in der gegend...! richtung hh bin ich mit den junx sowieso öfters unterwegs ! gruss chris


----------



## Daddelmann (2. Februar 2007)

wir können frühstens in 2 wochen loslegen dann aber richtig wie viele seit ihr denn? aber es wäre mglich sich vorher zu treffen und n bissle kleinkram zu machen und zu überlegen... also dann könnte ich schon heute da wär mir fast jeder tag recht also am wochenende. ich kann dir auch n bild schicken wo man bei google maps den genauen standtort sieht.


----------



## richi001 (2. Februar 2007)

joah ich bin dabei. Gut wäre es auch wenn wir uns dann wenn die tage wieder länger werden wochentags gegen Abend dort treffen, dann könnte ich auch mit dem Auto kommen.


----------



## gazza-loddi (2. Februar 2007)

na also ich bin zu zweit
...wahrscheinlich ...also...äh ...muss sich checken- 
könnte im laufe der zeit aber sicher mehrere Rider annimieren oder informieren .ich schnack ma mit meinem kumpel....
bei uns wirds auch nur wochenende werden...aber am donnerstag den 8.2 bin ich eh firmentechnisch auf der durchreise ...vielleicht schau ich dann ma vorbei da...kann meine karre aber nich mitnehmen um zu testen...shit


----------



## Daddelmann (2. Februar 2007)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> na also ich bin zu zweit
> ...wahrscheinlich ...also...äh ...muss sich checken-
> könnte im laufe der zeit aber sicher mehrere Rider annimieren oder informieren .ich schnack ma mit meinem kumpel....
> bei uns wirds auch nur wochenende werden...aber am donnerstag den 8.2 bin ich eh firmentechnisch auf der durchreise ...vielleicht schau ich dann ma vorbei da...kann meine karre aber nich mitnehmen um zu testen...shit




ja also wenn du am donnerstag mal vorbei schauen möchtest is das kein problem ich geb dir auch gern n bild wo du genau sehen kannst wo die kuhle liegt. ich komm dann mit bike dann kann man n bissle testen... also ich fänds suuuuuuuuuuuuper wenn du kämest... wann könntest denn kommen? also uhrzeitmäßig. ich bin dann da. ich schick dir ne mail mit bildern... du wirst ja sehen ob du damit zurecht kommst wenn nicht dann müssen wir das nochmal genauer beschnacken...


----------



## gazza-loddi (3. Februar 2007)

also...
ich bin in rosengarten auf lehrgang mit nem mietwagen...also nix mit bike mitnehmen..
und ab  17 uhr machen die da oben ja auch bald dat licht aus...muss ma kucken wann ich feierabend hab...
schick mir einfach die handynummer per mail mit pic´s..hab schon drei leutz bescheid gesagt...wird wohl wenn, ein sonntag werden....
denn ma los !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (5. Februar 2007)

wobei ich muss sagen...das sieht ******** nach sand aus ind der landezone.... eigendlich logisch inner sandkuhle -ob da höhere drops angesagt sind?


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2007)

ja aber vieles ist auch kies und lehm... wenn man da etwas vom lehm aufschüttet und bretter auslegt sollte das doch gehn oder?


----------



## gazza-loddi (6. Februar 2007)

klar..aber wenn regen dann ******** matschig da...aber müsste gehen....


----------



## RuNN3r (6. Februar 2007)

Hört sich echt nett an was ihr da vor habt. Ich würde auch gerne mal mit ein paar Kollegen vorbei gucken und vielleicht auch helfen 
Müsste man nur mal eine feste Zeit oder so ab machen ^^

mfg
RuNN3r

ps: kommen aus Wandsbek (ca. 5-6 Leute)


----------



## Kairo (6. Februar 2007)

Super Idee das, bin zwar gerade im Prüfungsstress, aber wenn der ab März vorbei ist und ich meinen Wohnsitz komplett nach Hamburg verlegt habe, bin ich sicherlich dabei.


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Februar 2007)

wo wohnst du denn im moment?


----------



## Kairo (11. Februar 2007)

noch wohne ich im schönen aber leider total platten oldenburg (nds) und bin nur am wochenende bei meiner besseren hälfte in hh-bergedorf


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Februar 2007)

hmm kannst ja mal bescheid sagen wenn du mal lust auf biken hast...dann bin ich sicher auch am start...


----------



## Kairo (15. Februar 2007)

jo, mach ich, aber die nächsten beiden wochen wird das noch nichts, da bin ich noch am lernen :-(


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Februar 2007)

joar....also am sonntag den 25.02.07 treffen sich hier in der kuhle ein paar leutz...wer hat denn von euch auch lust zu kommen? also um 1 wär treffen in der kuhle...aber ich werde schon um 11 ein paar leutz vom hauptbahnhof hamburg abholen und mit denen dann hier her fahren... wer braucht denn von euch eine anfahrtsbeschreibung? hab natürlich eine gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kairo (15. Februar 2007)

also ich bräuchte eine, evtl schaff ich es schon am 25sten zu kommen


----------



## richi001 (19. Februar 2007)

ich bin einer von denen die du 11 Uhr am HBF abholst.


----------



## sandro (20. Februar 2007)

hört sich ja alles ganz gut an. ich denke ich werd auch kommen. du solltest aber dafür sorgen das genügend schaufeln vorhanden sind. ich werd nämlich nicht mit ner schaufel durch ganz hamburg reisen  
beim schaufeln mach ich natürlich auch mit, is ja kloa...
allerdings sieht es auf den bildern alles sehr sandig aus. und mit sand kannste meist nichts anfangen.
bis dann


----------



## Daddelmann (22. Februar 2007)

also, wer es noch nicht ganz mitbekommen hat, am kommenden sonntag machen wir in der kuhle einen kleinen traff...wer interesse hat, einfach bei mir melden...


----------



## Donn (22. Februar 2007)

wenn das wetter und die zeit mitspielen, denn werd ich wohl am sonntag auch da sein...hät gern mal ne anfahrtsbeschreibung, bzw. die daten der kuhle für google-earth...

lass rollen...


----------



## richi001 (24. Februar 2007)

ich komme leide net mit morgen, bin heute abend noch auf ner Party und morgen muss ich kangsam mal für den Physik-LK was lernen.

Sorry


----------



## sandro (25. Februar 2007)

ich auch nicht


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Februar 2007)

hmm schade...naja es kommen dennoch ja 8-10 leute


----------



## Kairo (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

wie war´s am Sonntag? War überhaupt jemand da? Das Wetter war ja nicht so doll. Ich hab es leider nicht mehr geschafft. Sagt aber bitte bescheid, wenn ihr wieder fahrt. Ich will dann auf alle Fälle dabei sein. 

Bis die Tage
Kairo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (26. Februar 2007)

hi,
also treffen hat stattgefunden...nun haben wir uns genau überlegt was wir allen an und umbauen bzw buddeln. wenn du mal irgendwann wieder zeit hast sag einfach bescheid. also wir können nun jede arbeitskraft gebrauchen...


----------



## Kairo (26. Februar 2007)

hi daddelmann,

wie schauts denn mit morgen aus, so gegen mittag?


----------



## Daddelmann (4. März 2007)

so erste arbeiten sind getan... muss nur noch mal richtig deftig regnen, damit sich alles setzt. nächsten samstag bauen wir dann weiter. also wer nun beim bauen gerne helfen will, bitte melden! wir ahebn zwar gestern zu 3 von 13-17uhr ganz schön viel geschaft, aber um so mehr leutz wir sind um so mehr können wir buddeln! also wer kann bitte melden!
grüße, 
daddelman


----------



## richi001 (4. März 2007)

Ich habe jetzt Ferien, hätte also mal wieder zeit zum biken.


----------



## Daddelmann (4. März 2007)

kannst auch in der woche mal mit mir buddlen...wie wär das?


----------



## richi001 (5. März 2007)

kann ich machen, wär ne runde Sache 

Schlag doch mal einen Tag vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (5. März 2007)

donnerstag...also den kommenden.


----------



## DirtMTB (8. März 2007)

Moinsen,

hört sich ja alles nicht schlecht an, würde auch dabei sein...irgendwann übernächstes Wochenende. Bin zwar noch nicht das Bike talent, aber buddeln kann ich 
Wäre super wenn mir eine Wegbeschreibung geben könntes, komme aus Farmsen.
Gruß Dört


----------



## Daddelmann (9. März 2007)

Moin!
das freut mich sehr. ich habe dir auch schon eine mail geschickt. dass du noch nihc so der pro bist, stört sicher keinen von uns. wir sind ja auch nicht so die pros.


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Juli 2007)

hmmm, soll ich mal n paar bilder von den aktuellen strecken reinhauen, oder lohnt sich das einfach nciht? also inzwischen haben wir ne 170m langefreeride strecke, n fetten road-gab,  und viele viele kleine streckenteile und einzelnde andere sachen, bestimmt 400m insgesammt an strecken!


----------



## hülemüll (11. Juli 2007)

hi!

ich würde gerne was sehen! ist bestimmt nett geworden?!

gruss


----------



## Trollobaby (11. Juli 2007)

jo, zeig doch mal her, würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## BolbyM (11. Juli 2007)

Grmpf, das Thema hätte ich mal früher sehen sollen, ich wohne nämlich direkt in der Nähe (Sandweg ind NeuSchö). Das bringt mich aber zu einer anderen Frage: Neulich stand im Reinbeker, dass bei uns in NeuSchö ein (kostenpflichtiger) Bikepark entstehen soll. Auch irgendwo da zwischen Feldstraße und A24. Weiss einer von euch da Näheres??
Und noch eine Frage: Wo genau ist der ehemalige Tagebau? Auf der südlichen Seite der A24? Oder auf der nördlichen Seite?


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Juli 2007)

ähhmmm  weißte wo das ganz neue neubaugebiet ist, das beim marktplatz bei frischemark, sprich edeka, budni und so weiter?

ja der bikepark, der offiziellle, da hatte ich am genauere kontakte und weiß auch mehr, lass uns treffen, dann erklär ich dir alles genau.
`


----------



## BolbyM (11. Juli 2007)

Jo, aber da ich unter der Woche immer lange arbeite, wird das nichts vor dem WE. Aber da dann gerne mal.


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Juli 2007)

das ist der eingang...naja halt parkplat und links der weg geht zu den strecken

   vom starthügel die sicht

   die ersten hügel im flachen 

   der eingang zu hang, sprich bergab!!!!

   die ersten kurven!!!

hier einmal, es kommt noch mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (12. Juli 2007)

ein wenig steinig, doch ncoh nicht fertig, noch mehr steine, kies und dann in den boden damit....

  down in the wood!!!

  joar schon "kuhl" da runter zu düsen!!!

  "achtung Stufe"

  vorsicht kicker 

und es kommt nochmehr...also wartet ab


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Juli 2007)

einer der geilsten abschnitte überhaupt....man traut sich nicht so ganz schnell runter, muss aber weil man sonnst nicht in die landung des folgenden kickers kommt!

  der kicker is gemeint, man sieht nicht viel doch selbst anschauen lohnt sich!

 ohhhhhhhhh rooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaadgaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaab (roadgab) leider auch nciht sooo viel zu erkenne, doch dass es tief runter geht, hoffe ich 

  nochma die kante von sich, leider der "road" nciht zu sehen....

 anlieger uuuuuund action!


mom noch einmal, dann hab ichs....^^


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Juli 2007)

einmal der verlauf der freeridestrecke. 168m lang 30m höhendiferenz= 18% gefälle im schnitt 

die aufnahmen sind leider bei regen entstanden. alles was relativ anch sand aussieht is ein lehm-sandgemisch, welches bretthart ist!

übrigens am kommenden sonntag machen wir n kleinen freeridertreff. wer will, soll sich bei mir melden!

noch fragen?

daddelman


----------



## BolbyM (12. Juli 2007)

Sieht ja ganz nett aus. Evtl. schaue ich da auch so mal eben mit dem Bike vorbei - aber dann darf es nicht regnen  
Aber nette Aufnahmen!


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Juli 2007)

ja also laut wetterbericht, like this: http://www.wetteronline.de/Hamburg.htm , bekomen wir am sonntag sonne bei 30°C, also ride on


----------



## BolbyM (13. Juli 2007)

Biken werde ich eh, fragt sich nur wo. Ich stehe mehr auf lange Touren in schönen Gebieten, zur Verbesserung meiner Fahrtechnik (derzeit liegt die auf einer Skala von 1 bis 10 wohl so bei 2 - 10 ist das Beste) würde ich die STrecke aber gerne mal nutzen.


----------



## Daddelmann (13. Juli 2007)

kla! biken kann da jeder, du darfst nur keine angst vor stufen haben, denn das is das einzige, was du nicht umfahren kannst^^ versuch ma am sonntag zu kommen, es kommen sooooooo viele biker!!! da kannst dr richtig was abschauen. auch ich bin nicht wirklich der beste, doch übeung macht den meister!


----------



## BolbyM (15. Juli 2007)

Werde nachher da sein. Kumpel kommt nach und danach geht es noch irgendwo hin für 'ne Tour.


----------



## BolbyM (15. Juli 2007)

Also ICH war da - mit 'nem Kumpel. Aber wir waren dann auch alleine da  
Wo waren denn all die vielen Leute, die da fahren wollten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (15. Juli 2007)

hmm sorry, wir waren da, doch leider sind wir ALLE verspätet angekommen, von 12:30 bis 19:00 uhr waren wir biken  sry nochma. am nächsten wochenende kommen nochma welche, aber nur in der kleinen gruppe, wie sonnst auch. vll. kann man sich nochma abends einfach mal spontan treffen, wie es dir passt. 
nochma sry


----------



## BolbyM (15. Juli 2007)

Ach quatsch, sowas kann passieren und ich habe ja auch erst heute fest zugesagt. Allso: alles in Butter  
Wir haben dann eine kleine Tour gemacht. Ich bin da mal etwas rumgegurkt, aber der eine Drop ist ja echt ziemlich hoch. Da der Weg auch recht schmal ist, ist das Teil nichts für Anfänger (wie mich). Aber in der Woche können wir ja mal schauen.


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Juli 2007)

naja du meinst unsren roadgab  

also das teil is eig. für n drop oder auch gap relativ breit muss man sagen. oft werden nur north shore drops gebaut, welche ma richtig schmal sind, aber egal. 

ich bin den gap auch erst am samstag das erste mal geprungen. ich finde(und ich bin echt n schisser), das teil is echt nicht groß, es sieht groß aus, aber wenn man springt, dann biste halt die 2,5m übern boden, aber da die landung so hammer steil is, spürste nichma wirklich was von, erst wenn du dann gelandet bist und runter ins "tal" fährst, wo du sooooo haaaammmmer runtergedrückt wirst.

naja wir werden sehen.


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Juli 2007)

hat denn wirklich niemand richtiges interesse an der sache? bei der umfrage stehen 11 stimmen für "super idde, da helf ich gern!" wo seid ihr denn?


----------

